# Bob



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

peek a boo


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Love the head on that boy  I am sucker for wrinkless and brindles. Is he apbt?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love, love, love me a brindle dog!!! Love the pictures!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Handsome brindle boy


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

davidfitness83 said:


> Love the head on that boy  I am sucker for wrinkless and brindles. Is he apbt?


Bandogge brah!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

david you don't know bob!?! man he is bad a** LOOOVVVEEE me some bob!!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is that your dog ? He has a nice head and great expression.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> david you don't know bob!?! man he is bad a** LOOOVVVEEE me some bob!!!!


I never knew Bob who owns him ? Lol I'm lost !


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I never knew Bob who owns him ? Lol I'm lost !


darlin that daves dog he is pure fire!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY Bob!!!!!! I'm so glad you posted this Dave. We definitely need more Bob around here  I love that big ol boy


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Aireal said:


> darlin that daves dog he is pure fire!!!


thanks aireal! he is deffinately my fav dog here, especially after the discussions of the last few days. He's 3 now and thanks to PK Lisa hes sharp as a tack! the most responsive dog Ive ever had the privledge of owning. Not only is he stable, but extremely protective of the pack without issues. Im glad we put the time and effort into him. He's the dog of a lifetime


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

kg420 said:


> YAY Bob!!!!!! I'm so glad you posted this Dave. We definitely need more Bob around here  I love that big ol boy


Ill try to post more. I havent shared anything about my dogs in a long time. gotta get on the ball and take some more pics of my crew:hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes you do loll  We miss your crew. And how's miss Carley and her pretty boy Elmer doin? Haven't seen Carley around here in a minute, give her a hug for me k


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Carleys around, she usually stops in to give me hassles.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice dog bro how is he bred? Is he around 25-26 inches tall?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Bob is looking awesome! So glad everything worked out Dave!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Not sure how tall he is but conditioned he weighs in at 88 lbs. hes oeb/neo and ambull dog. f2


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Bob is looking awesome! So glad everything worked out Dave!


Thanks Ronnie! Im glad we didnt put him down. Sandy enjoys him now and thats all that matters. its hard to maintain a relationship if the spouse hates your dog lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Gah I just love me some Bob! Great shots, Bossmandude!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

that boy's a stud!
why did you almost have to put him down?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

beacause he's crazy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> I never knew Bob who owns him ? Lol I'm lost !


I can't belive you don't know Bob and his story! He is Daves dog 

He looks great Dave! I wish I could find a twin of him over here!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

redog said:


> Thanks Ronnie! Im glad we didnt put him down. Sandy enjoys him now and thats all that matters. its hard to maintain a relationship if the spouse hates your dog lol


Loll Dave , Oh I know this



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Gah I just love me some Bob! Great shots, Bossmandude!


^^^ Ur FIRED!! rmes


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

pittylove77 said:


> that boy's a stud!
> why did you almost have to put him down?


Hes a lot of dog. I just needed a kick to understand what it takes to handle him.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I didnt mention the Nizmo collar! I kept the Green bay Packer colored one for Bob. Now I can see him in the dark. he disappears in the shadows lol

Thanks Trev!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Dave, he needs lights on that thing  I'm really glad everything worked out, he looks like such an amazing boy :hug:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BOB! About time we got an update on that handsome guy! I remember when you rescued him and his brothers. That pup was pullin' on your heart strings from day one.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice dog Bro. Post some videos of him working!!!!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

redog said:


> Not sure how tall he is but conditioned he weighs in at 88 lbs. hes oeb/neo and ambull dog. f2


That sounds like an excellent mix, neos and oldes can make some fire. I bet he is a little firecracker lol was it Scott or Johnson used?


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Man.. its been FAR to long since I've seen pictures of Bob! Shame on you!  He's looking awesome Dave. Keep throwing up some new pictures man.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

im not too familiar with Bandogge's but to me this is what i picture when i think of one 
He looks like a whole lot of dog.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

davidfitness83 said:


> That sounds like an excellent mix, neos and oldes can make some fire. I bet he is a little firecracker lol was it Scott or Johnson used?


I cant remember what the mom was, I get the 2 confused. Ill clarify it for you later. he is a firecracker but PK lisa pulled his fuse out lol. Ill try to post more pics. Make sure you check Carleys posts too. she posted some of the dogs today.
pittylove77, Imagine a pitbull times 10 haha


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love that name, Bob sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BOB!! He's so handsome I just love that dog! Next time I see him and cut his nails I will not be 8 months pregnant and can win with out laying on him! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo @ Lisa laying on Bob to cut his nails, and it is super awesome to see Bob pics, has been far too long Dave. He is looking great though


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

that was awesome Lisa! he'll probably let you do it now no prob. I thought I was cool and climbed in the crate with him to cut his nails. he nailed me in the eyebrow with his big head and knocked me out cold. hes learning to tolerate it better every time. or Im just getting better at it lmmfnao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah prolly a little of both Dave, got knocked out by one of Penny's littermates once, omg that was just too funny.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OUCH!! After meeting Bob he is such a great dog just needs the proper handling, really sweet but really big and stubborn!! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i love seeing pics of BOB. thanks for sharing 
now for some working pictures


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

redog said:


> I didnt mention the Nizmo collar! I kept the Green bay Packer colored one for Bob. Now I can see him in the dark. he disappears in the shadows lol
> 
> Thanks Trev!!


no problem bro, lmk if you need anything else


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dude! all the shelter pits got new nizmo collars. all the dogs were adopted and we gave them your contact info for when its time for new ones. they are a huge hit in the rescue community


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good to hear brother. im glad we could help out, we would love to send you more here in the near future.


----------

